# 820 Partner Visa - Onshore, Online Application Timeline



## scubadiva (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm curious to hear from other people who have applied for the 820 visa online and onshore this year, and if you've heard anything yet. 

There are a ton of threads with useful info relating to this visa but finding actual timelines for people in a similar situation to me is a challenge, yet I'm sure there are lots of us out there and we're probably all curious! 

My timeline: 

Applied Jan 3, 2014
Onshore, online in Melbourne
No communication, no CO assigned yet
Visa shows as "In Process" 

Anybody else?


----------



## jeh6050 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi scubadiva,

I am in similar situation as you , also from the UK:

Applied Feb 9th, 2014 for an 820 visa, defacto
Onshore, online in Sydney
Just received an e-mail this morning 11th June 2014 from the temporary processing centre in Perth saying they will assign a case officer soon and to check all my documents are uploaded correctly
no CO assigned yet
Visa shows as "In Process" 

good luck! our 'official' processing time is 6 months but since the immigration website currently says 12-15 months, I have been assuming 15 months and anything sooner is a bonus


----------



## scubadiva (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks jeh6050, actually I just received the same email - within minutes of posting this, I couldn't believe it! It looks like it's also been allocated to the WA office. 

Fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## jeh6050 (Jan 24, 2014)

Yay for WA ! without them I'm not sure many applications would get processed. All the partner ones seem to be going out there !


----------



## Ladyjane (Apr 27, 2014)

@scubadiva So far so good for me on my onshore 820 application online. Good luck on yours.  

My timeline:
Applied May 23, 2014
Onshore, Online in Melbourne as well.
Visa granted June 13, 2014


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Scubadiva, you may want to ask people to mention if they applied from a PMV or not - that makes a HUGE difference in processing time.


----------



## LouElla (Mar 31, 2014)

I've applied from a Visitor visa. Submitted the application online on the 7th July, uploaded most of my evidence and just have my partner's for to finish. Oz Police check compete, UK Police check in progress, Health Check waiting to be completed. Received an email confirming they have received my application and granting my Bridging Visa (which unfortunately doesn't come into affect until Feb 2015). Says in progress when I look on the online.


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

LouElla said:


> I've applied from a Visitor visa. Submitted the application online on the 7th July, uploaded most of my evidence and just have my partner's for to finish. Oz Police check compete, UK Police check in progress, Health Check waiting to be completed. Received an email confirming they have received my application and granting my Bridging Visa (which unfortunately doesn't come into affect until Feb 2015). Says in progress when I look on the online.


What kind of visitor visa are you on that it doesn't expire until 2015?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Lou Ella - are you by any chance on a tourist visa that is valid for a year, but only allows a three-month maximum stay at a time? Just asking because that is the most common kind. With that kind of tourist visa, your bridging visa comes into effect at the end of your *current* three month stay, NOT the expiration of the visa.


----------



## LouElla (Mar 31, 2014)

As far as I know my visa is valid for 12 months, I've had this confirmed when I rang up when I was having trouble with my online account. They also confirmed the bridging visa wouldn't kick in until it ended in feb 2015. I applied online for it, subclass 600, from the UK


----------



## LouElla (Mar 31, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Lou Ella - are you by any chance on a tourist visa that is valid for a year, but only allows a three-month maximum stay at a time? Just asking because that is the most common kind. With that kind of tourist visa, your bridging visa comes into effect at the end of your *current* three month stay, NOT the expiration of the visa.


Um I'm pretty sure I can stay longer than three months, infact I can I've been here since feb so I don't know if maybe I have a different one to the one your thinking?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Dang, that's too bad. Yeah, the 600 can be different lengths, so totally possible it doesn't end til February. That's a shame.


----------



## LouElla (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah, we were umming and aaahing which to get, the three month or 12 month (I should have looked at six months) although saying that we've literally only just got to the applying stage. We did 12 cause we thought better to be safe, just sucks I can't work for so long. I'm remaining optimistic we'll get lucky and be granted in a month or two lol but we know realistically we may have to wait until feb.


----------

